# mini loin roast on new mini reverse flow q-view



## duck killer 1 (Feb 14, 2010)

i just finished my new mini reverse flow last night. seasoned her up and made some brats on her. well sorry no qview on that one, but i got some qview on this one tho! i decided to get a half a loin roast goin since it was so late at night...

here's a pic of the smoker...


a pic of the smoker with the loin roast in it...



a pic of the loin roast...


and a pic of the glorious thin blue smoke....

i am using hickory that i cut off my land

more pics to follow...stay tuned!


----------



## pit 4 brains (Feb 14, 2010)

What a nifty setup! Is there any chance you give the long and shorts (dimensions) of that rig? I'de like to see what you did w/ the propane in the sfb too. Great little smoker!


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 14, 2010)

Looks Great...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Neat Smoker...


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 14, 2010)

Looks like you did a great job on the build


----------



## duck killer 1 (Feb 14, 2010)

i'm updating my iphone at the moment but as soon as i'm done i will post some of the pics from the build. the cooking chamber is 12" diameter and 20" long, the fire box is 12" diameter and 12" tall. the firebox calculation sheet said it should have been 8" tall with the 12" diameter but since i was going to install a gas burner i wanted to make it taller. the flue size is 2-1/2" ID piece of conveyor roller (pipe) and the burner came out of a blue rhino brand portable gas grill. lowes had it on sale for $19.00 today on clearance and they were out of them so i got the demo for $15.00. the burner is only 10k btu's so it don't get quite hot enough for cooking only with gas but it makes a great log lighter! since i work with gas for a living i may drill out the oriface to squeak a few more btu's outta it.


----------



## duck killer 1 (Feb 14, 2010)

i used 2 of those portable air tanks for the build. the one for the firebox i cut 8" out of the middle of it and welded them back together. that paint was real tuff to get off the outside before i painted it. must have been some kind of powder coating or somethin.


----------



## chefrob (Feb 14, 2010)

pretty cool build!


----------



## 3montes (Feb 14, 2010)

That is a sweet little rig my friend. Damn I wish I was handy like that!!


----------



## duck killer 1 (Feb 14, 2010)

here's some more pics,

a pic showing the size...


a pic before the paint...


a pic of the test fire...


a pic after paint...


a pic of the grate...


a pic of 1 of the air intake dampers...


a pic with it closed...


a pic of the sacrificial gas grill 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...


a pic of the useful parts...


installed burner...




test firing the burner...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








and once again... the thin blue smoke!


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 14, 2010)

Now thats one really cool smoker you have built there Mr. Duck. I do like it and it really reallly works too.


----------



## chefrob (Feb 14, 2010)

for the build.............i think it is very practical for those small smokes!


----------



## carpetride (Feb 14, 2010)

Very cool little smoker


----------



## smokingriley (Feb 15, 2010)

I like! Very nice build!


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice build DK1, thanks for sharing the Q-views


----------



## treegje (Feb 15, 2010)

that is a beautiful smoker that you have there ,nice build


----------



## duck killer 1 (Feb 15, 2010)

thanx all for the compliments!


----------



## bob1961 (May 17, 2010)

i'm guessin reverse smoker is the exit pipe is on same side as fire box is....what is the purpose of the exit stack on same side as fire box.........bob

....


----------



## smokin' dick (May 17, 2010)

So the smoke can get out!  Seriously though, there is a horizontally mounted convection plate in the cook chamber which is  below the cooking grate and runs from the fire box end almost to the opposite end. The smoke and heat travel under this plate, flow upwards at the end and pass back over the meat towards the fire box and out the stack. Makes for a more even heating of the cook chamber in theory.


----------



## smokin' dick (May 17, 2010)

Hey Duck, good job on the nice cooker. There are at least two of us in MA, a couple in Maine and PA and some I don't know of who have mini reverse flows. Wouldn't it be cool to have a gathering of folks cooking on just Mini Smokers? We could bill it as The Worlds Smallest Cook-Off!!


----------



## duck killer 1 (May 17, 2010)

haha! i gotta say so far i cook on that thing more than i do on the other smokers i have!


----------



## duck killer 1 (May 17, 2010)

this is a diagram of a reverse flow smoker i found on one of the threads on here hope it helps!


----------



## bob1961 (May 18, 2010)

thx, that makes the picture i had in my head more clear 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 ..........bob

....


----------



## amosis16 (May 18, 2010)

I like the gas stick burner!   How dows that work with hot embers from the sticks falling down on the burner?    Was thinking about incorporating one of those into mine,  and was wondering about the ash from the sticks clogging the burner.


----------



## garretthall29 (May 18, 2010)

Does filling the drip pan with water somehow hold more heat than just the heated steel would?


----------



## flyinbrian (Oct 21, 2010)

I will apologize in advance for very complicated answers.

Yes.

Water holds a lot of heat (specific heat is thermal heat per unit weight).  You could start by adding 2 gallons or 20 gallons of boiling water, and there would be a lot of heat held in there.  This would create a lot of thermal inertia, and it would be resistant to spikes or dips in temperature.  All good?

No.

Water boils at 212 degrees Fahrenheit.  This means that the water could be boiling, but until the water is gone, the water boiling process would be pulling extra heat out of the smoke stream and essentially cooling the smoke.  This would work to temper or stabilize the temperature of the smoke stream.  (again, only until all the water had boiled off)  This would limit the amount of heat that would be transferred from the smoke stream into the meat.  The amount of heat is directly related/proportional to the temperature difference.

Punchline??

Not totally sure, I'm an engineer, and fan of Q.  (Not a pit master.)  But this I do know.  A lot of the thermal energy in the smoke stream will be required to boil off the water, so a lot of water will require extra fuel.  I speculate that a couple of gallons of boiling water as the fire settles down would help more than hurt.  (It just seems that good Q will always take a long and steady and exacting burn, but a lot of good pieces of meat get ruined in the first half hour.  You also would not want to start by adding boiling water in a cold smoker.  Condensation on the walls could rain down soot and rust onto your meat.)

still converting my $30 offset smoker into a reverse flow


----------



## cowdohn (Jul 18, 2014)

If I brought the air tanks and extra materials and parts to you would you cut and weld me one??? I love this "mini smoker" but don't have the tools to diy. What's your price!


----------

